
I'm shocked how hard it is to generate positive text about Muslims from GPT-3 - coldfire
https://twitter.com/abidlabs/status/1291165311329341440
======
arbol
Based on what I see on news websites, this isn't really shocking. It is sadly
a reflection of how Muslims are reported on in the English speaking world.
GPT3 was trained on this kind of data.

~~~
wombatmobile
“We don't see things as they are, we see them as we are.”

― Anaïs Nin

